# Mix Plate & Three Voting thread!



## dirtsailor2003

Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.

The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.

The photos are the original photos, formatted as best as possible to keep them all similar sizes but otherwise un-edited.  

*PRIZES!!!! *

We have some great sponsors on this site and two have offered up prizes for this throwdown. Our two winners will receive one of the following:

A-maZe-n Smoker package!!! 













amazen.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






Or the

Thermopro TP-20













tp-20.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






In addition each winner will win a hand selected Pacific Northwest Care package from the Throwdown Master Himself!

Good luck to all who entered!

Lets get to Voting!!!

1. 

Teriyaki chicken, fried rice, egg rolls and grilled pineapple.

The chicken and pineapple was done on the WSM mini, and there is a  smoked fattie each in both the fried rice and egg rolls.













browneyesvictom.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017
__ 1






2.

Smoked Pineapple stuffed pork loin with an Apricot & Cherry chutney, Sous Vide glazed carrots, boiled parsley tiny taters and cucumber & onion with a vinaigrette dressing. Famous Dave's corn muffins in the background just for fun..













smokeymose.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






3.

Spice rubbed Hickory Smoked Ribs

Baked Beans lightly smoked with bacon and sausage

sauteed kale with bacon and garlic

Custard Cornbread













chew2475.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






4.

Ox tail stew - Coffee smoked ox tail, including onion, carrot, celery, garlic and elk stock. Served alongside a twice-baked crispy skin potato, baked beans, asparagus, cucumber salad, and Boite Cabernet Sauvignon













mr t.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






5.

The Meat and Three Sandwich - Smoked and sous vide brisket, home cured bacon braised collared greens, grandmas Mac and cheese (with home smoked cheese), on homemade corn bread with a little bit of BBQ sauce













worktogthr.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






6.

Pulled pork, with smoked baked beans, polenta and bok choy -

Pork butt is first sous vided then pecan wood PID low temperature (145F)  smoked.

Bake navy beans, then smoked with pork butt.

Polenta is cooked with pork juice from sous vided pork

Bok choy is stir fried with fish sauce and garlic.













dcarch.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






7.

Smoked/Grilled Chicken
Smoked/Grilled Chicken Wrapped with Double Thick Pork Belly and Sweet Vidalia Onion
Grilled Sweet Corn with Butter, Sweet Vidalia Onion and Rosemary
Smoked Blackeyed Peas with Smoked Pork Neck Bones
Cajun Fried Whole Okra
Apple Dump Cake













chilerelleno.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






8.

Smoked baby backs, Dutch's wicked beans, smothered cabbage with bacon and tasso, roasted corn grits.













mike5051.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






9.

Char Sui baby back ribs, BBQ pork, fried rice, pork egg rolls, and Asian salad













Smokedout13.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






10.

Rotisserie turkey breast served with sweet taters, salad with shrimp and smoked salmon nuggets.













cfarmer.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






11.

Smoked Brisket,Twice baked Cheesy Taters,Stuffed mushrooms,Baby carrots cooked in the smoky Beef broth.













tgropics.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2017






GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard

This is gonna be tough!  LOTS of great looking food and presentations!


----------



## nxtgeneration

Wow they all look great!


----------



## wimpy69

Nice contest, good luck to everyone. Thanks.


----------



## daveomak

WOWZERS !!!!    Awesome plating of some great looking foods...      I gotta think about this and come back later.....


----------



## klutzyspuds

Case, you were right.  These plates look amazing.  Drool factor is high with this group.  I waited till close to lunch time to vote cause I knew it wasn't gonna be good to look too early, now to go see if I can find me something like any of these in my fridge.  Hope the wife has been looking too.

Good luck everyone!!!!

Mark


----------



## jarjarchef

Darn I completely missed out on this one!!!!

Great looking food. Good luck to all.


----------



## noboundaries

Man oh man, this place is death to a diet.  I could feel my belt getting tighter just LOOKING at all the fantastic Meat and Three offerings.  Well done everybody!


----------



## link

I think I need to taste all of these to help me decide.

Great job all!

Link


----------



## tropics

That is some seriously great looking eats. 

Richie


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Some solid entrees fellas.


----------



## smokin peachey

Wow, now I am really hungry. Everything looks good.


----------



## chilerelleno

Danged I'll be, if we don't have some masters of the culinary arts Throwing Down some  fine looking plates.


----------



## myownidaho

First time through I had my favorites. They changed on the second time through and they just changed again. This is going to be tough.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nicely done ALL! It's not easy to join 4 foods on a plate and not have have it look institutional. Good job folks...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

man and you want us to vote for 1!!!! I'll take some of them all.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003

HalfSmoked said:


> :yahoo: man and you want us to vote for 1!!!! I'll take some of them all.
> 
> Warren



The toughest part is I can't vote for any of them! 

Tough competition with all the tasty plates!

Once again, Thank you all for the support. Those who entered and those voting! 

This months will be posted shortly after the winners are announced for this one! 

Throwdown Master Dirt


----------



## lovethemeats

I'll take some of everything.  
With a side of everything.  
Good looking food to look at.


----------



## bdskelly

Tough choice. All look delicious.  These folks can cook! B


----------



## worktogthr

This is an awesome turn out!  Gladly eat any of them!  I like how the throwdowns force you to think outside the box or do something classic but drool worthy.   Very tough decision


----------



## b-one

Nice to see a large turn out for the throwdown! They all look tasty!Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Nice to see a large turn out for the throwdown! They all look tasty!Thumbs Up



Sure is and I hope they all do!

We have a great place and people cook and post all the time. I'm going to keep them simple so everyone can play!


----------



## pc farmer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sure is and I hope they all do!
> 
> We have a great place and people cook and post all the time. I'm going to keep them simple so everyone can play!



Ha.  Simple.  There isn't no simple dishes here.  

Everyone put alot of thought into these.


Great job everyone.


----------



## myownidaho

I voted but I'm still not sure I picked the right one. Well done everybody.


----------



## gr0uch0

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I voted but I'm still not sure I picked the right one. Well done everybody.


X2--well said.


----------



## SmokinAl

Great job to everybody!

Very hard decision!

Good luck to all of you!

Al


----------



## gary s

All look great, a hard choice indeed !!

Gary


----------



## seenred

Man!  That all looks so good, I want to vote for all of them!  Kudos to everyone!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## hooked on smoke

Really?? How does one choose only one dish? That all look sooo good.


----------



## sauced

WOW oh WOW......they all look so incredible!! Tough decision!


----------



## weev

Wow how can we vote with no samples     they all look GREAT    you all did great


----------



## crankybuzzard

When this is over, I'm going to be asking a lot of questions to most of the entrants!

I keep coming back and looking at the meals!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks like we have a showdown! 

Get your votes in there's still have a few more days left to vote!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> When this is over, I'm going to be asking a lot of questions to most of the entrants!
> 
> I keep coming back and looking at the meals!



In the past most have posted cook threads after the voting is done. Hopefully that will be the case!


----------



## Bearcarver

Now I'm Hungry Again!!  #$%^&^%  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## briggy

Sorry I missed this one but great job everyone!  My vote is in but man did I have to run through this multiple times.....


----------



## mike5051

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like we have a showdown!
> 
> Get your votes in there's still have a few more days left to vote!


Looks like a showdown in the throwdown!


----------



## ab canuck

Great looking plates everyone, looks great, Can't wait to see the outcome, and maybe get into one of these this summer. Way to go all.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Keep the votes rolling in! Monday's the deadline for voting!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome, what a great lookin bunch of entries !  [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Last day to get your votes in!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The voting is closed! 

I will post the official results tomorrow!


----------



## chilerelleno

Interesting, a tie for second place with two good looking meals.


----------

